# Smokies



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2011)

AKA: Smoked Slim Jims

For 5 lbs.












































No time for stuffing, smoking so in the fridge. Gives the lactic acid in the buttermilk time to do its stuff anyways.







For a 5 lb batch you will need.

4 lbs lean beef

1 lb ground pork

1 tsp cure #1

2.5 Tbs non iodized salt. I used pure salt for sausage makers.

2 oz dark brown sugar

1 Tbs cayenne or more to taste

1/2 Tbs white pepper

2 1/4 Tbs dextrose

1 Tbs granulated garlic

1.5 Tbs ground mustard

2 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs ground coriander

1/3 cup water (mix cure into this)

3/4 cup buttermilk

17-19mm collagen casing

If you want to make this into pepperoni do the following.

Omit the coriander, onion powder, 1/3 cup water & buttermilk.

Add

2.5 Tbs crushed fennel seed

1/2 tsp allspice

1 cup water (add all the dry into the water)

1 cup non fat dry milk

If you want it warmer add 1/2 Tbs cayenne

After mixing taste the meat and add whatever you think it needs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2011)

You never cease to AMAZE!!!!  I hope you are contributing to Jeff's book...JJ   Rytek Who?


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## tjohnson (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Rick

Great Start

Does the buttermilk give your recipe the sour flavor typical in slim jims?

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great so far Rick!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 14, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Rick
> 
> Great Start
> 
> ...




Todd

Yes the lactic acid in the BM will act like ECA, Fermento and the other types of cultures and give the slim jim tang.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

nepas said:


> Todd
> 
> Yes the lactic acid in the BM will act like ECA, Fermento and the other types of cultures and give the slim jim tang.




Now you got me thinking!!!!

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 14, 2011)

Got a late start on the smokies but got em stuffed.







Been awhile since i did slim jim tyin.







AMSNPS Smoking







Got my Bradley sitting on my MAK side box. MAK is not going right now. Smokies just getting smoke.







Close the door already one of ya


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 14, 2011)

Smoke on and on and on


----------



## venture (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 14, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me!!!

I will pay you to send me some of those. My head hurts. I am such a newb. I sit in awe brother. You and Craig kill it, seriously.

Add some of Al's cheese and I'm going straight to the moon Alice!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 14, 2011)

[quote name="MasterOfMyMeat" url="/forum/thread/110217/smokies#post_677385"]
You've got to be kidding me!!!



I will pay you to send me some of those. My head hurts. I am such a newb. I sit in awe brother. You and Craig kill it, seriously.


Add some of Al's cheese and I'm going straight to the moon Alice!
[/quote]


X2 I'm not even a noob & am still in awe!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Like 1000x better than store bought and without the squeezy fat like a store bought.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 15, 2011)

Yummy it looks great thanks Rick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Vac and ready to go. 10 sticks to a bag.....well-1 in a bag cuz i had to try it


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

nepas said:


> Like 1000x better than store bought and without the squeezy fat like a store bought.




Hey Rick!

They look awesome!

I got a visual of the "Squeezy Fat"...Ohhhhh Nooooo!

Did the buttermilk really bring out the "tang" you were looking for?

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Todd

Yeah they have a decent tang like a store bought jimmy. This recipe i have done now 6 times. Maybe next time i will add 1Tbs ECA and see what it does.

I'm thinking sassafras pellets next time


----------



## uncle_lar (Aug 15, 2011)

great Job they look amazing


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 15, 2011)

They look awesome !!!!


----------



## slownlow (Aug 15, 2011)

look so  gooooood   thanks for the recipe


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 15, 2011)

nepas said:


> Todd
> 
> Yeah they have a decent tang like a store bought jimmy. This recipe i have done now 6 times. Maybe next time i will add 1Tbs ECA and see what it does.
> 
> I'm thinking sassafras pellets next time




I use encapsulated citric acid and it actually does a fairly good job of adding tang. I also use ECA in my summer sausage as well. I have used cultured powder buttermilk in the past and it just isn't the same. I don't think I have tried cultured buttermilk in liquid form though.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> I use encapsulated citric acid and it actually does a fairly good job of adding tang. I also use ECA in my summer sausage as well. I haven used cultured powder buttermilk in the past and it just isn't the same. I don't think I have tried cultured buttermilk in liquid form though.




Yeah i go through ECA like crazy.  The bacotferms only when doing lebanon bologna and dry cured.

Going to add the 1 Tbs of ECA along with the BM next time.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

MMMMM..those look fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Those look unreal!


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice lookin sticks Nepa, and thanks for the recipe!


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

I  hate store bought slim jims. I will have to try your recipe...as soon as I have finished the batch I made last month...


----------



## flareside92 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow that's some nice looking stix.

I see all this stuff that I gotta try and wonder if i'll ever find the time!

You guys rock!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 18, 2011)

nepas said:


> Like 1000x better than store bought and without the squeezy fat like a store bought.


I love the look of these ones!!!!  I bet they taste incredible!  How long and what temp you smoke those at to get them looking like that?


----------



## mnmulisha (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Nepas, looks great!  Can I ask you what the purpose of the dextrose is?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 22, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> Hey Nepas, looks great!  Can I ask you what the purpose of the dextrose is?




Dextrose aids in fermentation and gives a tang to the meat. Heavier than cane and helps mix better. If you use a brine and its to salty you can add dextrose to counteract the salt.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I love the look of these ones!!!!  I bet they taste incredible!  How long and what temp you smoke those at to get them looking like that?


BB

Started them low with amsnps then took through the temps with pid 140* to 170 Total time was around 9 hours


----------



## samuel trachet (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow looks great! Wish I was your neighboor!!!


----------



## shortend (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya, picture this ST, in a few months. Nepas' new neighbors during they're evening prayers. "and Lord, thank you so very, very, very much for sending Brother Rick to us. Your bountiful and devine blessings are just freekin' awesume."

ShortEnd


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Nepas, we will send you whatever you might need in jail.  LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> Nepas, we will send you whatever you might need in jail.  LOL




Now why would i be going to jail?


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks great, and thanks for the recipe ...add this to my list


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 25, 2011)

I had to bump this one!

I really want to try these out but was wondering how you smoke them to get them looking like yours?  I have done lots of sticks but I have never got the shriveled look that these ones have.  How do you get them looking so good??  Is it the casings?  What do you use? 

edit: just noticed you replied to a previous post..............


----------



## grimreeper (Oct 25, 2011)

I am with blue bombersfan, how long did you apply smoke, did you apply the smoke first and then the heat. I have done sticks before but mine never turned out like that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 26, 2011)

This was done on my MAK which was an old Bradley mounted to the side smoke box. I cant really say how much actual smoke time because the MAK is a pellet pooper and its always throwing smoke.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2011)

nepas said:


> This was done on my MAK which was an old Bradley mounted to the side smoke box. I cant really say how much actual smoke time because the MAK is a pellet pooper and its always throwing smoke.


But how long until you added heat?  How about casings are they natural??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 26, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> But how long until you added heat?  How about casings are they natural??




Was like 5 or 6 hours 140* thru 170 ramping, collagen 19mm


----------



## jsk53 (Apr 24, 2014)

These look great! Maybe you can help with a process question. Can I assume encapsulated citric acid will work in place of the buttermilk? I've tried buttermilk and fermento in the past with summer sausage and it just doesn't give the same tang I'm used to. I"m a little surprised there's no worchestershire in these. I always thought Slim Jim's used a liberal amount of that.....

Also, do you mix the batch up and let it go in the fridge overnight or for a couple days prior to stuffing? As far as smoking, another assumption is to use the same 120 degrees for an hour, then start the chips and bring up the temp to 170ish over time until an IT of 155 degrees? 

Thanks and can't wait to give these a try!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 24, 2014)

jsk53 said:


> These look great! Maybe you can help with a process question. Can I assume encapsulated citric acid will work in place of the buttermilk? I've tried buttermilk and fermento in the past with summer sausage and it just doesn't give the same tang I'm used to. I"m a little surprised there's no worchestershire in these. I always thought Slim Jim's used a liberal amount of that.....
> 
> Also, do you mix the batch up and let it go in the fridge overnight or for a couple days prior to stuffing? As far as smoking, another assumption is to use the same 120 degrees for an hour, then start the chips and bring up the temp to 170ish over time until an IT of 155 degrees?
> 
> Thanks and can't wait to give these a try!


Yup the ECA will work in place of buttermilk or fermento & it should give you the tang you're after  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You can put the mix in the fridge for awhile but you don't need to with the ECA. Just make sure you don't add it till right before putting the mix in your stuffer - you don't want the acid coming out till the coating melts off!

The 120 for an hour with no smoke is to make sure the casings are dry - dry casings take smoke MUCH better. I always ramp my sticks up slowly - they come out much better for me that way.

Good luck with your sticks!


----------



## jsk53 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. I'll try the ECA and see how it works. I got the casings today and as soon as I get back from a trip next week, will give these a shot. I'll definitely do a Qview and let ya know how it works out.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 24, 2014)

jsk53 said:


> Thanks. I'll try the ECA and see how it works. I got the casings today and as soon as I get back from a trip next week, will give these a shot. I'll definitely do a Qview and let ya know how it works out.


Sounds good - just remember to add the ECA right before you stuff


----------



## jsk53 (Apr 28, 2014)

One other question as I have never used collagen casings. Do you soak them prior to stuffing like you do the fibrous casings for summer sausage? Also, making sticks like this, do you stuff in one long piece, or do you stop and twist or tie at certain lengths? Thanks.


----------



## sam3 (Apr 30, 2014)

jsk53 said:


> One other question as I have never used collagen casings. Do you soak them prior to stuffing like you do the fibrous casings for summer sausage? Also, making sticks like this, do you stuff in one long piece, or do you stop and twist or tie at certain lengths? Thanks.


No, you do not soak collagen. You can pinch the casings at the desired length and keep stuffing. The go back and tie off if need be.

Collagen casings don't twist well, better off tying if you have to.


----------



## jsk53 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Sam. After thinking about it, I came to the conclusion that as they are edible, they shouldn't be soaked. I did have some learning to do stuffing them. I just posted a QView on my experience in the sausage forum, titled "first-batch-of-slim-jim-style-beef-sticks". I think they turned out quite well for my first try. Appreciate you reply.

Jeff


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 4, 2014)

nepas said:


> Like 1000x better than store bought and without the squeezy fat like a store bought.


I love this picture.  I just read through the intire thread and everytime I saw this picture I knew I had to trt this.  If you wouldn't mind, I have 2 questions That I would really appreciate your opinion on.

First, for you think I could making these without casings using a jerky gun?  Perhaps, even dehydrate a little to firm them up then finish in the smoker?

Second, if you vacumm pack them, how long do you think they last in the freezer?  They look so good I would guess they don't last long enough to get to the freezer.

What do you think.

They are absolutely beautiful.  I want to make them right now.  I will have to settle on ordering all of the supplies for now.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Dec 15, 2016)

*nepas*  




*I know this is an old thread but still will ask a question. You only went by time and visual to cook these? Not internal temp. of sticks. I pull my sticks when they hit 145 to 150 degrees internal temp. And yes not as dried looking and the casings on mine are real chewy. I not crazy about that. I use ECA in the meat great tangy flavor.*

*But great job on yours.*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2016)

jipnsmoke said:


> *nepas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah old thread.

Been doing this long time and i can squeeze to tell if they are close which at that time i use a thermapen to double check. When i get a 149-150 from the pen i pull hang or rack as they will IT to 152/53 on their own. ECA is good if you want the tang but these days i find some folks dont like the tang in smoked sausage. Now dry cure salami is diff, need the tang


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry for the necro but cannot believe I did not see this.  HUGE LIKE


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Sorry for the necro but cannot believe I did not see this.  HUGE LIKE


I cant even remember that far back....Ha


----------



## tallbm (Apr 8, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I cant even remember that far back....Ha


When u become "NTXsmkr1" I'm going to hire you to supply me with sticks, sausage, and charcutere cause I can never get around to making enough hahahhaa. :D


----------

